# please help



## my_gina (Feb 4, 2006)

hi im new here....

ugh but i really came here for help ...i had a pigeon for about 5 years and she is my life...and she flew away...we usally let her outside when we are there...and my dad just left her by herself for like 10 mins and he came back to feed her and she was gone ...she always comes back when she goes somewhere but its been 3 days...and i was asking..maybe if anyone knows what she could of done...like ppl say mating or hawks..but i realy see hawks...and shes never been with another pigeon but then agian she just started her eggs..so she might be restless and wants a male....i really mis her shes my life and im just asking maybe if anyone could help me out on this with some info    i really need her and i just want to know shes safee


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

my_gina said:


> hi im new here....
> 
> ugh but i really came here for help ...i had a pigeon for about 5 years and she is my life...and she flew away...we usally let her outside when we are there...and my dad just left her by herself for like 10 mins and he came back to feed her and she was gone ...she always comes back when she goes somewhere but its been 3 days...and i was asking..maybe if anyone knows what she could of done...like ppl say mating or hawks..but i realy see hawks...and shes never been with another pigeon but then agian she just started her eggs..so she might be restless and wants a male....i really mis her shes my life and im just asking maybe if anyone could help me out on this with some info    i really need her and i just want to know shes safee


Hello my_gina
Welcome to Pigeons forum

well there could be many reasons that your pigeons has left...
they usually leave when a predator tries to attack them and they would fly away cause they know they are no longer safe....it also could mean that a predator took her...
I hope this hasnt happend and hopefully she will be back

others will be here shortly..


----------



## my_gina (Feb 4, 2006)

*thaxs*

omgg thats like the worse thing.....but i never see any hawks around here...and shes a big bird, there were no loss dogs or cats...i dont get it ...i really just want her back or too see shes safee....but if she was like kind of in the garage too....because the guy that gave me her...has pigeons in the back and his backyard is like in mine too...but we already checked there....but do u think she could of found a mate...cuz thne my mom saw pigeons on a bridge near us when she was driving


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

my_gina said:


> omgg thats like the worse thing.....but i never see any hawks around here...and shes a big bird, there were no loss dogs or cats...i dont get it ...i really just want her back or too see shes safee....but if she was like kind of in the garage too....because the guy that gave me her...has pigeons in the back and his backyard is like in mine too...but we already checked there....but do u think she could of found a mate...cuz thne my mom saw pigeons on a bridge near us when she was driving


 yeah she probably found a mate 

but never say there arent any hawk around.. i thought the same but luckly i was fast and scared the hawk away because it was about to eat my pigeon and came back for 2 days but couldnt find my pigeons and left but i still dont let them out since that day ...


----------



## my_gina (Feb 4, 2006)

*hmm*

but it was cooler that day....but like dont they come more in spring and warmer temputers....and where i live thers not so many tht come around...


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

my_gina said:


> but it was cooler that day....but like dont they come more in spring and warmer temputers....and where i live thers not so many tht come around...


they are out during falll and winter and like i told you just cause you dont see them doesnt mean there are none around where you live
and she might come back for food so dont worry
and did she used to fly around and come back after an hour or so or she just stood in your yard and just chill? and also if she flew for excersise did she fly aorund and on top of your house(like circling) or she flew and left and came back?


----------



## my_gina (Feb 4, 2006)

*its werid*

well when she would be outside...she would ually follow my dad...so she would just chill and she would stay on the roof sometimes too but when noones there she never stays on the roof...and when she flys its like only a lil she never really went far....thats my whole family isin shock she usally would never leave..but they guy that gave me her was like yea now ith her eggs it is febuary and its matting time so she wants a male..so she might just leave now to look around.....and when she flew she would nevr pass the road and in the back i have a reall big one with a garden and sometimes she would pick in the ground...but that only if my dad is there...other than that shes like in the garage too...and if she did leave sometimes we would just be like GINAA!! ccuz thats her name and she would come back


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hello My Gina and welcome to pigeons.com.

I am very sorry that your Gina is gone. Unfortunatley those of us who elect to allow our pet pigeons to fly and roam outdoors take a chance of loosing them either to a predator or the sky. 

If Gina caught the presence of a good looking male, she may have been attrcted to him and joined him and the flock.Is the flock fairly accessible to you? Perghaps you and your dad can go there. Did Gina usually respond to her name or certain commands? Maybe youcan see her, for peace of mind, knowing that she choose to join them. 

If a predator was in the area, she was fair and open game. With no other pigeons present to "sound the alarm" the predator may have come swooping down and caught her or maybe just startle her to fly away just in time. 

An expert once told me recently that if a pigeon escaped the wrath of a hawk, it will customarily fly in one direction, straight, one mile. If you knew the direction, then you could concentrate in that area and direction. 

Hawks are very cunning and quiet. They will conceal themselves and scope their intended victims, and just before you can count to 12...there they are! 
They are fast and they tend to check out their favorite easy catch spots. 

Hopefully the pigeon was just startled off and will come back when the predator danger is gone.

If she found a mate, she may return to visit you along with her mate. It has happened with other members here on this forum, where their lost or wayward pigeon comes back after a day, or even several weeks/months later. 

Less than a year ago I allowed my pigeon do do flight exercise outside and saw a flock of ferals just 4 houses down and pointed to them. He saw them, and flew in their direction and would not come back.

I found him on a roof top at dusk and called to him. He flew down to me. I was lucky the first time. 

Not so lucky a little more than a month ago. He was on our back porch, and I stepped inside to get some pigeon seed and a hawk attacked him. He fended for himself and the hawk let go and they went their separate ways. I am still waiting for him to return. 

If you want to read the story, type in "Tooter" on the search function at the top of this page, and it will take you to "Tooter Missing in Action" Many members had some solid advice that maybe you can read and try. 

Good luck and I do hope you find your Gina.


----------



## my_gina (Feb 4, 2006)

*thaxs*

thaxs victor...thats alot of info thank you for your time. 
well we did go check to where the other pigeons are...but she wasnt there...there was no way of her getting in with the other pigeons. this is heart breaking because i really jut want to know what happened to her...because yes the hawk could of saw her on the roof..but she never says on the roof by herself if nonoe is outside...i tested her she comes in...unless the hawk came in the garage...which i doubt cuz would the hawk be scared but do you think like she never liked staying with other pigeons that now she might change wanting a male for her self. because she does have her eggs??
and thank you so much


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Pigeons can not see well in the dark and sense when it is close to that period. 

Seldom are pigeons present much past dusk. They usually retreat to their overnight sleeping/cuddleing roosting area. They also huddle close to one another for safety and warmth. It was probably close to dark, if not already by now, so it be too late in seach for her now. 

Pigeons are very active in the morning. I would check an hour or so after dawn.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

my_gina said:


> thaxs victor...thats alot of info thank you for your time.
> well we did go check to where the other pigeons are...but she wasnt there...there was no way of her getting in with the other pigeons. this is heart breaking because i really jut want to know what happened to her...because yes the hawk could of saw her on the roof..but she never says on the roof by herself if nonoe is outside...i tested her she comes in...unless the hawk came in the garage...which i doubt cuz would the hawk be scared but do you think like she never liked staying with other pigeons that now she might change wanting a male for her self. because she does have her eggs??
> and thank you so much


She didn't have to be on the roof to be vulnerable. The beloved pigeon of mine that was attacked was one step outside, my open back door while he was on top of his cage. His cage was just 12 steps from me ...the attack came quick. I would not rule out it coming in the garge. Did you check for missing feathers on the floor/ground?

Not knowing is the hardest part. I understand your feeling of emptiness. When we lost our dog of 15 years, it was a sad loss. We knew that she passed in her sleep at the vets office in a kennel overnight, but we knew where she was and how she died. It made the hurt a little bit more bearable for us. We still love her and miss her. 

I had Tooter for two years. He came to us wounded as a rescue. He is gone now. Did the Hawk find him? Did a family re-adopt him? Did he find a pretty female ? Not knowing is hard to accept. In your case, it is too early to tell, so don't give up. 

There is still a very good chance that she yearned to find a mate, and go on her own adventure. I am sorry for your pain.


----------



## my_gina (Feb 4, 2006)

*...*

yea i did loook for features all around...i turned the outside up sidedown...i went to the front to the back on the road to the neightbours up the street to look around...but i really saw nothing even my neighbours went looking but they saw nothings...it is very true Not knowing is hard to accept. its very hard ...its not fair i loved her so much..its fair for noone....i just want to know what happened?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

DID YOU LOOSE HER TODAY?

Did you look for her before the sun went down. 

Do not loose hope. If you did not find feathers, there is hope, a chance she just wandered off. 

Maybe she got lost? Was she properly homed and aware of her immediate surroundings and area?


----------



## my_gina (Feb 4, 2006)

no it has been about 4 days that i have lost her....she left around 1 30 in thhe afternooon and never showed up....yes we look for her for the rest of the day....so from 2 till later on....all i could do was ball my eyes out....hmm well she would never pass the road and well i duno she never really flew anywhere on her own...she mostly stayed in the backyard....once or twice she flew in other peoples backyard but i was there and she came back....so i dunnoo..but for sure no feathers around and like i dunno she really neveer went anywhere....so do u think she would of wanted to explore..cuz she loved seeing new things and doing new things like sleeping or resting somewhere else........but i was also thinking maybe this could help with something well she had her egg a couple days b4 she left but she broke it...because we have like basket thing for her and her eggs but the 1st one broke...do u think she went somewhere else to have her 2nd egg because she could think its un safe to have them there?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Does she responds to her name Gina when called?

Who was she closer to...you or dad?

Not really knowing your home setting whether in the countryt, a city setting or suburb, it is hard to direct you to areas. The best I can suggest is that you continue to check the feral pigeon flock areas where they hang out.

She may have decided to find a new life. Pigeon companionship is important to many pigeons. This does not mean that she did not love you guys in her way, but may have found a new life. 

It would not hurt to continue looking for her. 

Did you get a chance to read the thread on Tooter?...lot of good ideas found there for the looking.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*I'm so sorry your pigeon is missing*

I don't know where you live? but if you have feral flocks in your neighborhood you need to get out early in the morning and check the flocks out.... and call her. You might want to report her missing with a flyer and a photo of her on the flyer to your local animal shelter and if you have any bird vets, and wildlife rehabbers in your area let them know what your missing. Photo flyers are important to get any type of animal home, along with a lost ad in your local paper.. I hope she comes home soon. 

Andi


----------



## my_gina (Feb 4, 2006)

well she was closer to me before because i reallu toke care of her....but then one summer i went to italy and she stayed with my dad most of the time so when i came back she was closer to my dad and then schooll started so that made her evern more close....so to my dad shes closest its like she has a chrush on him..even when my mom touch my dad she would go COO_COO and like hit her with her wing ....yea she does ccome with her name...most with my dad, its crazy when my dad calls she comes running but not this time....

i still have to read it,i started but never finished its intersting!

i really find this werid its a out of place


----------



## my_gina (Feb 4, 2006)

there is pigeons outside in my neighobours backyard but theres no way she could of got in...the females and males are divinded in there and have their own doors....the guy that owns it that gave me gina let us check but she wasnt there


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

my_gina said:


> there is pigeons outside in my neighobours backyard but theres no way she could of got in...the females and males are divinded in there and have their own doors....the guy that owns it that gave me gina let us check but she wasnt there


you should have looked closer or maybe she is somewhere hiding in his backyard...you should go and check again and again


----------



## my_gina (Feb 4, 2006)

*yea*

 we have been checking over and over agian...its driving my family crazy....we always keep and eye outside and always look out the window....
the weather is snowy now...where would she hide if shes outside....we have a brigde near us weree my mom saw pigeons just yesterday...so u think she could be hidding under there?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Bridges, overpasses, train bridges (can't think of the proper description) ,building ledges and even roof tops are favorite pigeon congregation spots. Trees. well forget that. Most pigeons avoid them.


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

my_gina said:


> we have been checking over and over agian...its driving my family crazy....we always keep and eye outside and always look out the window....
> the weather is snowy now...where would she hide if shes outside....we have a brigde near us weree my mom saw pigeons just yesterday...so u think she could be hidding under there?


if there are more pigeons near the bridge then she might be 60% chance she is there


----------



## my_gina (Feb 4, 2006)

yeaa there were other pigeons there....and at the bidge thing there like a botttome and they probabily stay there.....but do you think even thou she never was with other pigeons in 5 years, that now she would want to be?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Every pigeon has it's own personality and Gina has some instincts that may have kicked in and she may have *might *have made that decision.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Could she if your dad lives separate from you, not in the same house, could she have tried to find him to be with him again? Pigeons do the dardess things you know. Pigeons love high things to roost on... they especally love underneith bridges, listen to Victor...


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

my_gina said:


> hi im new here....
> 
> ugh but i really came here for help ...i had a pigeon for about 5 years and she is my life...and she flew away...we usally let her outside when we are there...and my dad just left her by herself for like 10 mins and he came back to feed her and she was gone ...she always comes back when she goes somewhere but its been 3 days...and i was asking..maybe if anyone knows what she could of done...like ppl say mating or hawks..but i realy see hawks...and shes never been with another pigeon but then agian she just started her eggs..so she might be restless and wants a male....i really mis her shes my life and im just asking maybe if anyone could help me out on this with some info    i really need her and i just want to know shes safee


_*www.freewebs.com/westiofengland/ visit my website if you are bored*_


----------



## my_gina (Feb 4, 2006)

noo my dad lives with us...so like she wouldnt go anywher to find him....but he did leave her to go arcoss the street and she went up the driveway but she fly back to the garage because she never passes the road.....and yeaa theres like a bridge right next to us...ive been wanted to check there but its hards beause there is like frenecs but when the weather is nicer with out snow im going to check and see if i can get over....but its snowing here real bad...do you think she could be hiding under there to keep warm because everytime i pass with the car i always look and theres no snow there..and my mom did she pigeons above..so im just hoping shes there


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

When I had my first pigeon, Tooter, when he was outdoors with me I would take him to my front yard while he was perched on my shoulder, and after a few minutes if that long, he would fly right back to his familiar hangout. If I carried him to my adjacent wooded lot for flight exercise, I would release him, and again, he would fly to his familiar roosting area. 

He was only "homed" to understand the area around my house and property. 

When he evaded the Hawk attack, he flew fast...faster than I have ever seen him fly, in the opposite direction of the hawk. He was not properly "homed" and probably got lost. 

If your Gina was not properly trained to be "homed" she may very have gotten lost due to fleeing from a predator, or as our other theory may suggest, she may have seen a flock of pigeons, and choose to fly off.

If it is snowing hard she may have taken shelter or huddled with other pigeons to keep warm. 

All you can do is keep looking when it clears up a bit and hope for the best.


----------



## my_gina (Feb 4, 2006)

what would she need to know...to be "homed"...like she comes when shes called..or like she flys around and comes back after??


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

my_gina said:


> what would she need to know...to be "homed"...like she comes when shes called..or like she flys around and comes back after??


If this pigeon is a homing pigeon, she would have to be outdoors flying, to know her surroundings. That means she would have been flying around your house previously, and be able to recognize it from a distance, North, South, East & West. Homing pigeons will circle their home many times when they are outside flying, then they take off and come back again and do the same thing. 

Homing pigeons take mental pictures when they are flying outside, those pictures they use to find their home day after day, and their built in compasses helps them to find their home from distances of a few miles to over 600. They will recognize their home from as far as you take them to fly.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Homing*

I think that most pigeons have some degree of homing ability. 

The teaching would involve some time spent in an outdoor cage comfortable enough for it. This will allow the pigeon to become familiar with his or her surroundings.At some point, the pigeon is left out of its cage BEFORE feeding time, and allowed to explore up to a roof or perching spot, and then called back to you and the cage, to be fed.Verbally, soothingly praise the pigeon for returning to you. This is repeated, with more time to explore the yard, the area around the house and take it for neighborbood "walks" so that it can take memory shots in its mind.It would take some time and patience on your part.

At some point,the pigeon is left to fly around for an hour,or so, *BEFORE* feeding, in order to keep their attention. 

Pigeons can be trained to do this but you, the caregiver, must control the conditions and be very watchful for predators that may be in the area.  

PLEASE REMEMBER THAT ALLOWING A PET PIGEON TO FREE FLY DOES HAVE RISKS, compared to spending their time in the house or a loft.


----------



## my_gina (Feb 4, 2006)

well we do let her go outside...beaucse we have a big garden my dad is always out there and so is she...and well she goes off on her own..sometimes picking at the mud or picking things up for a little nest she would make...and when my dad would come in he would call her in and she would...and that usally for her dinner or for a little water for her...so i think she knew her suroundings because she would always look around but come back....


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

That is good that Gina knew her basic surroundings, but how far out did she know?


----------



## my_gina (Feb 4, 2006)

*hmm*

well im not too sure of how far she would know where the house was...but like always went around but i dont think she really wwent flying around the house that much....but she knew very much about where to go i think as like in backyards


----------



## my_gina (Feb 4, 2006)

and i just wanted to say thank you very much for helping me with tthis


----------



## my_gina (Feb 4, 2006)

i cant belive thiss but SHES BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  she was at the front doorr!!!!!!!! i cant believe this! but she has a broken wing!! how did that workk?..i dont care she is under our roof once agian ........im like so happy its not even funnny.....but one thing how could i help her with the broken wing...i never toke to a vet...so i dunoo is there anything i could doo right now??


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I recommend that you and your dad take Gina to a vet that treats birds, called an avian vet. Gina has been gone for several days, and one can only imagin what she has come in conract with. 

If her wing is drooping, it is probably broken . It may have to be set if there is damage to the bone. An x-ray may ned to be taken to insure there are not any other breaks . A qualified vet would loos for breaks on the skin and run tests. All important to getting her back to health. 

Keep in mind that depending on how much damage is done, Gina might now have limited flying abilities, at least until it fully heals...and then too she may not. 

The important thing now is to keep her warm, isolated and do not let her attempt to try and fly or get stressed out.Get her to a doctor!!

I am glad you got your pigeon back. You were lucky, now do the right thing!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so glad to hear she is back.

Victor is right, please have her properly checked out and have the wing looked at by an avian vet ....and then never let her out of your sight again.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am very glad she is back.
As already mentioned, please do check check her out with an experienced vet.

Pigeons do good flying around the house 1-2 hours a day. They don't need to fly outdoors, it's just simply not worth the risk.

Reti


----------



## my_gina (Feb 4, 2006)

*hmm*

hmm..weell i asked the guy that gave me her...of what i should do because hes like my little vet to her...and he said yes she might not be able to fly as she could...but the wing as to heal on its own right now....he said it would take about 3 weeks....but she might not be able to fly agian...but flying agian to me its okay if she cant..im just really happy shes back with us....but we tried putting things on it to hold it up but she wont let us or takes it off..shes very smart ....so i dont what to do..but we keep her nin the cage and we giv her food so she doesnt have to come out and get it


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Gina's caregiver: It is nice that your family friend is willing to check her out, but "like a vet" does not qualify him to be a licensed avian Vet. I have learned much about these wonderful creatures, but that does not make me doctor. *Please* have your dad take him in to be examined, or she may never fully regain use of her wing.


----------



## my_gina (Feb 4, 2006)

i guess thats very true of him only being "like a vet"........but we noticed its not broken its rather a hole in her wing....so we think a hawk got her and she ran away from it...hmm its weirdd


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

...or a cat. Cat saliva is poisonous.

If not cat , wound could cause infection to set in . 

It is your choice, but please do the right thing for this pigeon and get Gina checked out...for her own good.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

The hole in the wing doesn't sound good. It will need to be checked out, cleansed very well with an antiseptic and she might also need antibiotic treatment.
Please try to heave her checked out by a vet.

Reti


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

My Gina,
Hello sweetheart, I am so glad your little girl came home. My Polaris was gone for four months. If you are not able to get her to a vet, ask your friend if he might show you how to clean out that wound and see if he has some antibiotics that you can start her on. Maybe for a start you could water down some peroxide to clean the area and then apply a antibiotic ointment.....such as Neosporim. 
The reason that the members here are suggesting that you take her to a vet is that there is a big possibility that she may get an infection. We don't want you to loose her again, after she fought so hard to live. I always wonder when they are wounded like that just what they had to go through to get home. She can't take herself to the vet, instead she came home to you. 

Bless you and your little bird,
Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Feather, great post.

Maggie


----------



## my_gina (Feb 4, 2006)

*thaxss*

thaxss everyonee....Feather thaxs for that postt it was greatt .........buttt my dad as been cleaning it out on his own...with the cleaner for cuts or water...and also putting some salt....its been cleaning up.becuse he doesnt think she needds to go to a vet he wont believe me!..but Feather what do you mean lose her agian...do you mean as in her dying? because that would just be the wrost thing ever to happen


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

my_gina said:


> and also putting some salt....(



OUCH!!! That sounds very painful. You know, just because pigeons don't "cry out" in pain, doesn't mean they are not in pain. Ever put salt on an open wound?? Try it.....................


----------



## my_gina (Feb 4, 2006)

*i knoww*

you dontt think i dont knoww....trust mee i doo...i hate it when he does it...i cry to tell the truth....but its been getting better......but she takes it very calm..in my hands hands she stays there and he puts it and of course she jumps..but shs very smart and she knows it helps....but i know its very painful....but its been getting better....and im not someone how had pigeons for a long time so i dont know what to do, or like how to handle this...shes in pain and even tho she doesnt cry out in pain i can see it....and it hurts to see it


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I don't see the reason to put salt on the wound. Maybe you can purchase neosporin from the drug store and apply to the wound. It will ease the pain, disinfect the wound amd help ot heal faster.

Reti


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

To Gina’s angel
I am aware by reading your post that you are not in charge of the vet situation.
In my life, I have been in your shoes many times. We think that you are right about a hawk or cat attacking your little bird. If those predators have eaten a diseased animal, (lets say rat) then open the flesh of another animal, that disease could be transmitted to the new animal through the open wound. If not treated properly, it could be fatal.
But that is the worse scenario. The vet call is to be 100% sure that there is no infection.

That is not always the case though. Your father is attending Gina’s wound, so we have to assume that he is making the right judgment call in her case. If the wound is cleaned with an antiseptic, or peroxide is diluted with water then it is not so painful. As Reti mentioned…. Neosporin will help heal the wound and ease the pain. It is not expensive!
If you fell and opened your skin try using the same products, you would use on yourself.
Remember, she does feel pain.

Please keep us up to date on her progress,

Sincerely,
Feather


----------



## my_gina (Feb 4, 2006)

yeaa..iam not incharge ///yess we have been using what we would use...and my dad said he didnt use salt it was a cleaner....but then agian now iam worried about waht you said with the other animal having something and giving it to her....is there any symtoms, if i could tell to predict and see if in this case i need to take her to a vet?


----------



## my_gina (Feb 4, 2006)

doess anyone knoww? ....ssoo i could check up on her


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Pigeons hide their illnesses, so it is hard to say. If she just sits around with her head down, fluffs up her feathers all the time, doesn't eat, are just some of the things to watch for. You know your bird, so you can watch her, and if she is not acting herself then she probably doesn't feel well. Don't let her get cold, but don't keep her warm next to a portable heater. 
All I can say is watch her wing for infection, or if it starts to turn green get her to a vet ASOP.

Keep in touch, and Happy Valentines Day
Feather


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Sorry! That is.....ASAP! As soon as possible! 

Feather


----------



## my_gina (Feb 4, 2006)

*Happy Valentines!*

haha happy valentines everyonee!,,,,,,thank you feather! well to tell you thhe truth she is perfect...just about her wing...shes normal..she does stay like with her head down but thats when she just wants to rest and noones there but when i come down she lefts it up and back into action..she eats.she drinks.she fights back like she pecks when shes angry or to my mom(as she doesnt like when my mom touches my dad ) soo she preety much very normal....and her wound is not turning green...its turning preetty good its healing so what would you say?


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I am very glad she is doing so well. She sounds like a little cutie....a bit jealous too huh? Keep a eye on her though, like I said they hide their ills.

Feather


----------



## my_gina (Feb 4, 2006)

*hehe*

yess thaxsss yes she is a little cutie i lovee her shes like my child and little sister anddd yeaa she is jelouss shes like in love with my dad and she hates when everyone touchs him eciaspsly my mom! haha even for me for shes on me and if someone tried to touch me she goes to hurt them! shes very smart thou shes taking care of her self shes not trying to fly she likes staying in the cage and shes scared to go off the table her self or something...but we never let her now...but iam keeping an eye on her and i really hope she gets well sooner thank you!


----------

